# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Сатья дас в Москве! с 11 по 15 декабря 2013

## sadohov

Сатья дас в Москве! с 11 по 15 декабря 2013
Для предварительной регистрации вступайте в эту группу:
http://vk.com/satya_moscow
Официальный сайт: www.satya.com.ua
Афиша: http://moscow.satya.com.ua



В программе:

- Как найти своё предназначение
- Взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины
- Нескучная ведическая кулинария
- Воспитание детей
- Правила духовного роста 
- Ведическая культура (Вопросы-Ответы)  

Ведущий – Сатья Дас (Сергей Яковлев).

Сатья Дас (Сергей Яковлев) - философ, изучает ведические писания, психологию семейных взаимоотношений, по совместительству – шеф-повар и лектор самых известных фестивалей в СНГ, таких, как Бхакти-сангама, Садху-санга (свыше 7000 участников), Психология 3000, Наука жизни, Свет мира и др. С 2005 года ведет активную и очень успешную лекторскую деятельность, проводит мастер-классы по ведической кулинарии. 
Официальный сайт: www.satya.com.ua

Место, время проведения, цены: Уточняются (будут позже)

Сейчас мы формируем список потенциальных участников.
Если у вас есть интерес к посещению данного мероприятия, вы можете подать заявку на участие  с указанием следующей информации:
- В сообщении указать "Заявка на участие: Сатья дас в Москве"
- Ваш город
- Имя, Фамилия (если несколько человек - указать всех по имени и фамилии)
- Контакты: номер телефона, е-mail, соц.сети.
- (для анкеты) Какие темы лекций вас интересуют?

Заявку присылайте удобным вам способом:
E-mail: admin@satya.com.ua
Вконтакте: https://vk.com/sadohovandrey
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/andrey.sadohov





Расписание лекций,  цены будут опубликованы позже. Следите за новостями на сайте http://satya.com.ua
или в группе Вконтакте: http://vk.com/satya_moscow
Одноклассники: http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/52089861898326

Организатор: Садохов Андрей (Вконтакте: http://vk.com/sadohovandrey )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждения удалены. Раздел "Ваши объявления" не для обсуждений.

----------


## sadohov



----------


## sadohov



----------


## sadohov



----------


## sadohov

Сатья дас в Москве с 11 по 15 декабря!
Внимание! Определены место, время и цены на лекции
и индивидуальные консультации с Сатьей дасом!
Количество мест на семинаре и кол-во часов для индивидуальных консультаций ограничено!
Спешите приобрести билеты!
Место встречи: Россия, Москва,
Измайловское ш., д. 71, корпус 2Б
Ст. м. «Партизанская»
Гостиница «Бета», Измайлово

Семинар «Философия счастливой жизни».
Цена одной лекции: 1000 руб.
Цена всего семинара (5 лекций): 4500 руб.

Расписание лекций:
11 декабря (среда) 19.00 - «Законы физики брака» (Психология взаимоотношений мужчины и
женщины). Обязанности мужчины и женщины.
12 декабря (четверг) 19.00 - «10 заповедей адекватных родителей: Как воспитать счастливого
ребенка.»
13 декабря (пятница) 19.00 - «Как найти своё предназначение»
14 декабря (суббота) - 11:00 - «Правила духовного роста в современном мире»
15 декабря (воскресенье) 11.00 - «Нескучная ведическая кулинария»:
Вы узнаете о преимуществах вегетарианства, о том, насколько интересна и богата
ведическая кулинария, поймете, как можно - гармонизировать отношения через пищу.

Индивидуальные консультации с Сатьей дасом.
Цена: 3200 руб. - 1 человек / 1 час
4800 руб. - Семейная пара / 1 час
Кол-во часов, запланированных для индивидуальных консультаций ограничено!
Кол-во мест на семинаре так же ограничено - спешите оплатить!
Первые оплатившие будут в списке.

Оплатить вы можете следующими способами:
1. Банковский перевод (оплата через банк или терминал)
2. Оплата через интернет Webmoney (оплата через интернет или терминал)
Укажите какой способ вам удобен, мы вышлем вам реквизиты для оплаты.

E-mail: admin@satya.com.ua
Вконтакте: https://vk.com/sadohovandrey
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/andrey.sadohov
Сатья дас (Сергей Яковлев) Официальная группа
http://vk.com/satyadas

----------


## sadohov



----------


## sadohov

Друзья, заблаговременная оплата ваших билетов - залог успешной организации всего мероприятия.
Спасибо вам всем за поддержку!
С уважением, организатор Андрей.

----------


## sadohov

Внимание! Изменился адрес проведения семинара!
Место встречи: Россия, Москва, Клуб Баланс,
(м. Шаболовская, Октябрьская, Добрынинская ) ул. Шаболовка 23 (дверь рядом с магазином продукты, домофон кнопка 120)

Оплата уже началась! Количество мест ограничено!

Внимание по вопросам организации лекций и оплаты билетов вы можете обращаться - Телефон для справок в Москве: 8-926-511-64-11 (Иван)

Индивидуальные консультации с Сатьей дасом.
Цена: 3200 руб. - 1 человек / 1 час
4800 руб. - Семейная пара / 1 час
Кол-во часов, запланированных для индивидуальных консультаций ограничено!
Кол-во мест на семинаре так же ограничено - спешите оплатить!
Первые оплатившие будут в списке.

Оплатить вы можете следующими способами:
1. Банковский перевод (оплата через банк или терминал)
2. Оплата через интернет Webmoney (оплата через интернет или терминал)
Укажите какой способ вам удобен, мы вышлем вам реквизиты для оплаты.

E-mail: admin@satya.com.ua
Вконтакте: https://vk.com/sadohovandrey
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/andrey.sadohov
Телефон для справок в Москве: 8-926-511-64-11 (Иван)

----------


## sadohov



----------

